# Pigeon drops are so wet. Please give me your advice!!!



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

These are pictures of my squabs dropping. It come out with alot of liquid. I don't know why it is so wet. The babies and parents look healthy and active. Is there any issue? Can anybody give me an advice how to stop it? All your information are great appriciate. Thank you

Huy
http://www.4shared.com/photo/PNwHZFh1/Mobile_Photo_110223_145008.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/KYTqLrJr/Mobile_Photo_110223_145036.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/vnMiUtXZ/Mobile_Photo_110223_144941.html




























Please see the link, I can't post the pictures.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Do you give your birds Pro-botics and or ACV?*


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *Do you give your birds Pro-botics and or ACV?*


Yes, I do. I give them probiotic + multivitamin each 2 or 3 days and ACV once a week.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

dstephenson said:


> What are you feeding them?


I Just feed them Royal brand 16% no corn and a cup of oyster shell always in the cage. Do I need to feed them anything else? I think they need more but I don't know what else to give.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Just good grain and gret for the breeders at all times will solve the problem.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you giving them enough feed for both the young birds and the parents?


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, I do give them alot of food all day. I'll cut off the probiotic this week and see how it work.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Hawk_hunter said:


> These are pictures of my squabs dropping. It come out with alot of liquid. I don't know why it is so wet. The babies and parents look healthy and active. Is there any issue? Can anybody give me an advice how to stop it? All your information are great appriciate. Thank you
> 
> Huy
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/PNwHZFh1/Mobile_Photo_110223_145008.html
> ...


Feeding pigeon pellets will help loose droppings...


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

in the first picture it looks like he upchucked his food and maybe the fluid he had ran into his droppings? did you see him poop?


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't see they poop. The drops today is not contain white fluid but still wet. I have stop adding probiotic and vitamin to the water. Hope they'll get better.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hawk, at this point, I would probably run a 4-5 course of a Sulfa based antibiotic, like Sulmet, Albon, or you could call the tropical fish stores in your area and pick up a med called Triple-Sulfa by API (for this med you will also need a 1cc syringe - the kind without a needle attached). From the look of the droppings I think more than probiotics and/or ACV may be needed and a sulfa based med will treat both for cocci and a number of GI infections that can cause the droppings to look like that.

Good luck with your birds,

Karyn


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi HAWK HUNTER, you need to also use grinding grit. There are 3 different types of grit SHELL,GRANITE, and MIXED. When feeding young you must supply granite grit or mixed grit along with the shell grit. The young pigeon is not born with grinding grit( GRANITE). Many people think that shell grit grinds up the food this is not true all that shell grit supplys is calciun and is broken down very quickly. So get a mixed grit and add it with the oyster shell*GEORGE


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Karyn: Thanks Karyn! I'll have the sulfur medicin prepared. I'll wait until Tuesday and treat them with those med if the droppings still go wet. Because the bird have no sign of sickness, and I want them to have a natural immunity system. I would like to give them medicine as least as possible.

George: Thanks George! Actually, The grit that I feed my birds contain small rock in it and something black look like carbon. I went to Jedds store and there were alot of grit type. Do I need to give the birds anything else? Such as pick stone, vitamineral...?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the droppings look to me like coccidiomycosis ,please give some anti coccio medicines like Sulfamethazine (Sulmet),Dosage: 1 tablespoon per gallon for 3 - 5 days.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hawk_hunter said:


> Because the bird have no sign of sickness, and I want them to have a natural immunity system. I would like to give them medicine as least as possible.


Hawk, not sure I would wait a few more days to start treatment, the signs of sickness are the wet dropping you said they still had a day ago. In theory it sounds like a good idea, to try and let them overcome a possible infection on their own, but sometimes what you end up doing is weakening their body systems further by letting what ever it is infecting them persist without trying to help knock it out.

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Dobato said:


> Hawk, not sure I would wait a few more days to start treatment, the signs of sickness are the wet dropping you said they still had a day ago. In theory it sounds like a good idea, to try and let them overcome a possible infection on their own, but sometimes what you end up doing is weakening their body systems further by letting what ever it is infecting them persist without trying to help knock it out.
> 
> Good luck with them,
> 
> Karyn


Thank you for reminding me Karyn. I didn't notice that I weakening theirbody system. Surely I'll treat them some med tomorrow. 

Huy


----------

